# Maxpedition Proteus Versipack



## shankus (Jan 28, 2004)

*Maxpedition Proteus Versipack:* 
------------------------------------







Overall, I really like this pack. I am 6', 190 lbs., and you can't see I'm wearing it from the front. I am an average sized guy. It is much bigger than any other "fanny pack" I've seen, and more compartmented, as well.

The construction of the Proteus reminds me on none other that the Sea Bag I was issued in the Navy.
The pack is very robust, and the webbing is quite stiff now, although I'm sure it will soften up a bit with use. 

I think it is expensive for what it is, however, I must recommend it, with a hearty "Pack _this_!".

More detailed materials information (fabric, zippers, buckles, thread etc.):
Materials & Design (Maxpedition web page) 

_All the following measurements are taken from my pack._


-------------------
Overall dimensions: 
Width - 12.5"
Height - 6.5"
Depth - 5" 

-----------------
Main compartment:
W - 9.25" 
H - 6.25" 
D - 2.75"
Zippered along the top - 8.75"

Inside Main compartment:
Netted pocket - 7.75" W x 3.5" H

--------------------------
Side compartments (2 ea.):
W - 3.75" 
H - 5.25 
D - 1.75"
Zippered along 9.5" of it's perimeter

------------------
Front compartment:
W - 7.25" 
H - 5" 
D - 1.25" 
Zippered along 13.5" of it's perimeter

Inside Front compartment:
Main pocket - 7.25" W x 3.25" H
Two Secondary pockets (side by side) - 3.25" W x 2.75" H

Each side of Front compartment:
fabric Pen tube - 4" H

--------------------------
Back compartment:
8" W x 5.5" H
For storage of waist strap, velcro on each side

------------------------
Handle and cinch straps:
Two straps attached to the bottom rear of the pack come up the front, and mate with plastic snap buckles attached to the handle. These cinch straps make it possible to tighten the whole pack up around it's contents, to save space if it's not full. It's kind of a collapsable function. 

The other side of the handle is sewn to the pack, and the straps continue on over the back of the pack, to the bottom, where they have metal snaps. These rear straps are for attaching the pack to a larger unit, such as a backpack.

------------
Waist strap:
2" waist strap w/ plastic snap buckle. The stap has a plastic loop slider in each side, with a hook to hold any excess strap after it's adjusted, from flopping about.

Zipper pulls:
Shroud line zipper pull loop on each zipper - 2.75" 

All four sides of the pack have a 2" webbing loop (for lack of a better term) sewn on, with a 1" loop sewn onto it. This provides a way of attaching other small packs, pouches or carabiners. 

In summary:
Five out of five dentists surveyed recommended the Maxpedition Proteus to their patients that think that fanny packs can be a bit sissified.
















"It's just what the dentist ordered!"


----------



## K-T (Jan 28, 2004)

Nice review. Since Maxpedition appeared on TADgears site I have an eye on their product line, they seem to make some very solid stuff!
Any negative things about it? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Klaus.


----------



## 03lab (Jan 28, 2004)

Maybe we should do a little group order Klaus. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## K-T (Jan 28, 2004)

03lab, are you familiar with the Messerforum.net? There is a dealer who sells Maxpedition packs, which ones I don't know. His website is www.modisknivesandgear.de Very friendly and helpful. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Klaus.


----------



## 03lab (Jan 28, 2004)

I have looked at all the German shops, but find them too expensive. I was also planning to get other stuff from TAD, like that funky Spork. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## K-T (Jan 28, 2004)

Remember: shipping costs + customs tax + customs fee! I don't know how much they are sold for at TAD but maybe it isn't worth it. Sporks are pretty cool, you can get these at Globetrotter, too. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif I am not sure though if they are TI.

Other than that let's keep this thread a reviewing thread and discuss the rest somewhere else. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## shankus (Jan 28, 2004)

The only negative for me was the price. It cost more than the Jansport backpack I used for school.


----------



## DaveT (Jan 28, 2004)

I'll jump in and say that the Maxpedition Fatboy is really great - I'll ditto everything Shankus has said about the quality - great quality material, really sharp attention to detail, STURDY stitching, etc. 
I have an LL Bean Turbo Transit daypack that I used to carry every day, but it was a weird layout that I've never really come to like - the many compartments were a good idea, but made to give lots of impractical, unfillable "dead space" - so that unless I was carrying a ton of stuff, it sagged and hung in weird ways - and if I was carrying a lot of stuff in it, it was stuffed and lopsided and uncomfortable - and HUGE.
I now carry the Fatboy every day, and I love it - I just wish it was a bit bigger. I guess I was expecting it to be messenger-bag sized, but it's not. I can fit a couple of those mid-size paperback format books in the largest pocket, but very little more. A full-size hardback wouldn't fit, which is a disappointment to me - I wish I could carry a notebook, 2 hardbacks and my lunch - then it would be perfect. Also, the cell phone pocket is exactly the size of my cell phone (a one-piece, non-flip phone), but the thin belt clip sheath I used to carry it in won't fit in the pocket. 
I was concerned about the size of the Fatboy and got the M-1 medium pouch to go with it - I have it attached to one of the hardpoints, and carry a few odds and ends in that. 
The other thing I did was buy a water bottle pouch and attached it to the second hardpoint.
The good thing about the smaller size is that I ditched a bunch of crap that I'd been lugging around in my daypack and never using...now, if Maxpedition made a Fatboy-style bag that was a bit bigger - it would be PERFECT. 
Sorry Shankus - I think I slightly detoured your thread if I didn't out-and-out hijack it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
Dave


----------



## tsg68 (Jan 28, 2004)

Nice review Shankus, I think the pack is reasonably priced when you look at similar sized packs by North Face or Arcteryx which can run around $60-$100 bucks without near the versatility.

I have the Proteus and I like it alot, it really fits alot into a small space has great organizer pockets and has enough webbing to attach more stuff like bottle bags, knife/light sheaths or other Maxpedition accessories. I wanted the added versatility of a shoulder bag so I put two plastic D-rings through the PALS snap straps on the back and made a shoulder strap for mine. I like that I can attach the Proteus to the PALS webbing on my Camelback Motherlode to add to it's capacity too. 

Dave, I want to check out the Fatboy pack sometime if you have the time
I'll bring the Proteus to show too!

TSG /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## shankus (Jan 28, 2004)

Well, I've not a lot of experience with packs and such, so that's why the price seems steep to me.

I don't understand the PALS stuff, or the MALICE clips.
The Maxpedition site leaves me guessing. None of the catalog .pdf pages work for me, so I can't see the pics of their gear well.


----------



## tsg68 (Jan 28, 2004)

PALS and MOLLE are basically the same type of config. webbing run horizontally with loops at intervals that make modular attachment of stuff easy, same type of webbing you see on our troop's body armor. Tactical nylon manufacturers apply PALS style webbing to all kinds of gear and clothing now to allow you to configure your own rig. My favorite is the "drop leg" panel which basically is a panel of PALS webbing that loop attaches to your belt and then straps to the outside of your thigh to which you attach pouches and pockets etc., I see alot of EMS guys using it now because it allows them to configure their stuff to suit their style and keeps it close at hand. 

The Malice clips are black plastic locking straps that replaces the heavy, unreliable steel ALICE clips on ALICE gear, it makes older stuff more compatible with the newer MOLLE and PALS type gear as well as ALICE, is locking but easy to release with no tools, very strong and was patented by a company called Tactical Tailor that makes small production and custom tactical gear. The MALICE clips have become a favorite with troops because of the aforementioned advantages.

TSG /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## 03lab (Jan 29, 2004)

tsg68, why did you add another strap? Is the waist belt not comfortable or long enough as a shoulder strap? I plan to carry my Proteus primarily like a messenger bag, so more info in that direction is appreciated.

shankus, here are pictures and instructions for the malice clips:

http://www.tacticaltailor.com/catalog/detail/clips.htm


----------



## shankus (Jan 29, 2004)

Thanks for the link. That explains a lot.


----------



## Rail (Feb 2, 2004)

Nice detailed review, I haven't seen much about the Proteus, it definitely peaked my interest. 

I recently purchased the Proteus for my cousin after he was activated. I was actually surprised at how small it was, for some reason I had the impression it was a bit larger. I was impressed with how stiff the materials were, though I did find the zippers a bit stiff as well. As previously mentioned, I think a little break-in time goes a long way with this piece of gear. As tsg68 mentioned, I liked the way the straps lined up well with the MOLLE webbing on the military CamelBaks. The attachment is not as secure, but at least it fits. Although it's not the standard molle, I do like the two tiers of webbing, certain things (such as a UK 4AA) tend fit behind the larger webbing and the pack nicely. 

I've been meaning to pick one up for myself since then, but the cost has held me back. I also have been trying to make up my mind on the color, my CamelBak HAWG and Tactical Tailor pouches are black, and I've been thinking going over to olive drab makes more sense.


----------



## shankus (Feb 2, 2004)

For me, Khaki makes the most sense. So much of the time out here is sunshine, and dark items can heat up quite a bit in the sun. 
I avoid dark clothing in the summer, here.


----------



## tsg68 (Feb 2, 2004)

O3lab, The Proteus was a birthday present from my wife and as Rail stated I thought it was going to be a little larger than it was and I thought I could wear it like a messenger bag too but I am a big guy ( 6' 5") and when I wore it like a messenger bag my wife said it looked odd so I bought two plastic D-rings and made a strap from OD nylon webbing and I can wear it on the strap and it doesn't look so awkward. I mostly wear it like a fanny pack though not when it's cold out cause it makes my coat ride up.

Rail, I like OD gear for two specific reasons 1) black absorbs heat, not good for hydration bags in the summer or when we go hiking or riding in hot regions like New Mexico. and 2) doesn't show dirt like desert pattern or coyote brown does.

TSG /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## tsg68 (Feb 2, 2004)

Oops! I forgot to mention these new pouches, if you scroll down to the bottom of this link there are some new fold up accessory pouches that are supposed to be available sometime next month. The small ones are gonna make excellent fold up bottle/drying bags for the the Proteus. 

TSG /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## jtice (Feb 2, 2004)

So,,,, anyone want to sell me an OD one of these?
If so, PM me.

If not, I am gonna have to goto TadGear and get me one, these seem great, i was looking at the before.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 3, 2004)

Hi tsg68 - you're on for a show-and-tell of the Fatboy vs. Proteus...we'll just have to figure out when.
Take care
Dave


----------



## tsg68 (Feb 3, 2004)

Cool Dave! Let me know when you've got some time, I know you're a busy man! Everybody good over in your end of the hood?

TSG /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Dmax (Feb 3, 2004)

Hey Dave and TSG,

Would you guys know of any store in NYC that sells Maxpedition gear? I checked with Paragon and they "Never heard of it!"

Dmax


----------



## 03lab (Feb 3, 2004)

How about a group buy? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## jtice (Feb 3, 2004)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif im in.

Though I doubt enough ppl want one, for it to matter. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## shankus (Feb 4, 2004)

I'm interested in a mini Rollypoly, or two.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 4, 2004)

TSG - good in the hood here. Hope you're well too. 
Maybe next week to meet up?

Dmax - I don't know of one. Other than Paragon, Tent and Trails would have been my guess, but Maxpedition doesn't list them as a retailer. 

Dave


----------



## tsg68 (Feb 4, 2004)

Next week sounds good, Dave. I know you have obligations to meet so let me know what's good for you. Looking forward to it.

Dmax, I ordered mine direct from Tim the designer and owner of Maxpedition. Talked to him on the phone, nice guy! Everybody sells his product for list anyhow so I thought I'd go direct to where I could ask questions.

TSG /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------

